# New to the forum with an old question i'm sure



## curt66 (Sep 4, 2017)

hey everyone...just found your forum and am happy to know it is a click away...

my question is...

I have a Gardener Denver Screw compressor EBEREB model and it has a non-OE 20hp 3ph motor. In the barn i'm in now we only have 1ph 240. Since the motor is only turning a blower would a 1ph 5ph motor work...slower cycling time?


thx...happy memorial day!!!!


curtis


----------

